# te quiero mucho (querer)



## nbibou

Bonjour
j'ai reçu un message d'un ex petit ami que j'ai connu en république dominicaine il ya quelques mois: le contenu du message est affectueux, romantique et se termine par cette fameuse expression:
te quiero mucho, très ambigue pour les français.Les français n'utilisent pas l'expression: je t'aime beaucoup dans un contexte sentimental
mais amical.C'est même une façon adroite de signifier que l'on est pas
amoureux.J'aimerai savoir comment s'utilise cette expression en espagnol
et quelle est sa signification entre un homme et une femme.Merci de
votre aide car je ne sais quoi répondre à cet ami, je ne voudrais pas me méprendre sur la valeur de ses sentiments exprimés, amitié ou amour?


----------



## nbibou

te quiero mucho?


----------



## Rayines

*Bonjour nibibou: excuse mon français  . En espagnol on l'utilise des deux manières: il peut avoir une signifiance pour l'amitié (même entre un homme et une femme) ou pour l'amour. En général c'est utilisée de plus en plus pour l'amitié (au moins ici á l'Argentine  ), mais toujours pour l'amour aussi. Il faut savoir le reconnaître  . *
*Mais attends des opinions plus expertes, comme celle d'Araceli  .*


----------



## irisheyes0583

Bueno, mi frances es terrible, pero voy a intentar... por favor que me corrijan!

Comme Rayines a dit, "te quiero mucho" se dit entre les amis et les amoureux. Je croie que tout depende de votre rapport. C'est normal qu'il vous dit que vous aime? 

Dans le Republique Dominicaine, on l'utilise "te quiero mucho" en une maniere de dire a une amie que l'on a tendresse (j'ai entendu que c'est *moins*
 serieux que "te quiero"!)... je croie que votre ex vous dit qu'il vous aime beacoup, mais pas d'une maniere romantique. 

Ok... se que mi frances es terrible, entones otra vez en espanol!

Como Rayines dijo, se dice "te quiero mucho" entre amigos y tambien entre los amantes. Creo que todo depende de la relacion que ustedes tiene. Es normal para el decirle que la ama? 

En la RD, se usa "te quiero mucho" para mostrar que la quiere como amiga (mis amigos me han dicho que es menos serio que decir "te quiero"!)... creo que tu ex le dice que la quiere mucho, pero no de una manera romantica.


----------



## Perla Olguin Vélez

En général (au moins ici au Mexique) on utlisse "te quiero mucho" d'une facon plus amitié, quoique on dit pour exprimer un gross sentiment aussi, déjà soyez d'entre  une ou une autre chose.


----------



## Greg Mosse

Me gusta:

Je t'embrasse très fort

Qué piensas?
Greg


----------



## nbibou

Merci pour vos réponses.Je crois comprendre que tout dépend du contexte et de la personne qui emploie cette expression, ça peut vouloir tout dire!Mais pour être plus précise le contenu du message que j'ai reçu de rép.dominiquaine est clairement sentimental, romantique.Enfin, voilà pour le contexte....Il va falloir que je me décide à apprendre l'espagnol!


----------



## nbibou

Merci pour vos réponses, mais je n'en sais pas plus puisque cette expression peut exprimer l'amitié ou des sentiments plus forts.Tout dépend
du contexte,qui pour moi est flou, il ya 4 mois que j'ai quitté la république dominicaine et que j'ai coupé le contact.je ne m'attendais pas du tout à recevoir un message aussi tendre de ce garçon.Merci à tous.

                           nbibou


----------



## irisheyes0583

Lo que opino es que el siente algo especial para vos, pero que no esta enamorado de vos... no es tan fuerte que eso. Pero es probable que sea tambien un poquito mas fuerte que la amistad. Pero solo es mi opinion. 

Jeje, bueno, nosostras las mujeres nunca vamos a entender el lenguaje masculino!!


----------



## cherryed

Bonjour,

J'ai un ami colombien avec qui je parle tous les soirs, et hier il m'a dit "Te Quiero Mucho" mais je ne sais pas si ça a une connotation amicale comme "Je t'aime Beaucoup" en francais ou si cela veut dire qu'il m'aime... C'est assez génant, je ne sais pas quoi penser...

Merci d'avance 
Clo'


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En espagnol on peut dire Te quiero mucho, et normalment c'est avec une connatation amicale. 

Neanmoins il y quelque fois que quand tu commançe une relation dire Te amo, c'est très "rapide" et on dit Te quiero.

Je dirais que ton ami utilise TE quiero, seulement pour exprimer son "cariño" comme ami.


----------



## Outsider

Parece entonces que es como "Je t'aime bien" en francés...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Outsider said:


> Parece entonces que es como "Je t'aime bien" en francés...


 

Oui!!!! ¡¡Exactamente!!


----------



## cherryed

Merci Beaucoup! Je vais pouvoir lui dire sans m'engager involontairement


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cherryed said:


> Merci Beaucoup! Je vais pouvoir lui dire sans m'engager involontairement


 

Par example si tu veut être plus précise, tu peut lui dire.

Te quiero mucho amigo. 

Et ça c'est bien, je le dis toujours, et ça sonne très natural


----------



## cherryed

Te agradezco mucho  
Pero nunca has oido alguien decir a otro "Te quiero mucho" queriendo decirlo "Je t'aime"? Tengo que estar segura  Todo eso me da miedo

Pero pronto, llegara a francia y creo que nos dirimos "Te quiero" algun dia!

Clo'


----------



## Miguelillo 87

CHerried,

Pue sí, como escribí antes, el te quiero es usado también en las parejas, normalemente éstas se dicen TE AMO, pero al comienzo de la realción se dice Te quiero, pero es que a u amigo también le dices te quiero, ya que no existe otra manera de expresarlo.

Normalmente lo sabemos por la intención en que te lo dice, tú sabes hay un no sé qué en nosotros un sexto sentido que te hace saber cuanod ese TE QUIERO es más que un simple te quiero de amigos.


----------



## cherryed

Si, entiendo  
Muchas gracias por la ayuda, es que no me atrevia a preguntarle lo que quiso decir. 

Merci
Clo'
pdt : Perdoname! Hago muchas faltas! Espero que vas a entender lo que quiero decir


----------



## Matt3110

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous, il s'agit de ma première question sur ce forum que je visite pourtant régulièrement. Voilà je voulais poser une question concernant le message que m'a laissé une amie mexicaine que j'apprécie beaucoup, elle habite au Mexique et a un petit ami là-bas, mais je trouve étonnant qu'elle m'ai mis dans un message "te quiero", dont je connais bien sur la signification au premier degré. Mais je me demandais si cette expression pouvait avoir un autre sens. En effet, généralement quand il s'agit d'une simple amitié, on dit à la rigueur "te quiero mucho", comme en français, mais là, je me pose la question.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer, ce serait vraiment sympa, alors merci par avance.


----------



## picaedro

Pas signifie aimer,plutôt:
Estimer.
B.− [Avec une valorisation affective] Accorder de l'estime (cf. ce mot B), *apprécier positivement une personne* ou une chose qui mérite l'admiration, le respect intellectuel ou moral.
1. [Le compl. d'obj. dir. désigne (un aspect d') une pers.] Éprouver, manifester un sentiment favorable pour les qualités, les mérites de. Estimer le courage, l'esprit de (telle pers.). C'est une très-bonne marque d'être aimé et estimé de ses domestiques (Sénac de Meilhan, Émigré, 1797, p. 1560). Suivant son caractère, l'homme veut être aimé ou craint, admiré ou obéi, envié ou estimé, mais c'est toujours l'opinion des autres ou, à la limite, l'opinion d'un autre, qui le préoccupe


----------



## yserien

Éprouver, par affinité naturelle ou élective, une forte attirance pour quelqu'un ou quelque chose. (AIMER)
Amar, tener cariño, voluntad o inclinación a alguien o algo (QUERER)
Je t'aime / (yo) te quiero


----------



## swift

Bonjour Matt. Bienvenue parmi nous. 

Je pense que vous pourriez être intéressé à cette discussion. 

Bonne continuation !


swift


----------



## Matt3110

merci à tous pour vos réponses, je suis un peu plus éclairé mais je reste malgré tout intrigué. Merci encore quoi qu'il en soit...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Querer _peut s'employer sans qu'il y ait de sentiment "amoureux". Il est très fréquent que les chanteurs, par exemple, finissent leur concert par un : 
- os quiero
dirigé à leur public.

Entre amis il en va de même, cela se dira facilement à cette amie qui vous a rendu de grands services, à cette autre qui vous a fait le cadeau dont vous rêviez :
- Gracias, te quiero.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

